# Milk separating in jug.



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

What would be the likely causes for this? 
I'm always getting some degree of separation. The last 20-30ml are always watery. Is this normal? 
lovely micro foam on top, but last bit separates. 
Using full fat milk, straight after polishing.

Motta 500ml jug, 160ml of milk. 
I normally take it to 55-60C, which should be hot enough?

Im sure it's a technique thing but it's starting to annoy me!


----------



## MC1 (Jul 2, 2018)

Swirl the milk in the jug right up until the point where you pour it. This will mix and combine the milk so it is all one consistency (or very close to).


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

MC1 said:


> Swirl the milk in the jug right up until the point where you pour it. This will mix and combine the milk so it is all one consistency (or very close to).


 I do that already, almost to the point I'm about to pour! 
I'm wondering whether I'm not sinking wand in deep enough to incorporate, the sage wand is really short and can't reach the bottom of a motta 500ml


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Technique......the foam is sitting on top of the milk. I probably cannot explain this very well, but imagine a couple of stages. Firstly create the foam then distribute the foam into the milk. Try practicing with 100 mis to allow more room. Try using cold water with a single drop of washing up liquid in. The end result should be a shiney velvety liquid!


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

dfk41 said:


> Technique......the foam is sitting on top of the milk. I probably cannot explain this very well, but imagine a couple of stages. Firstly create the foam then distribute the foam into the milk. Try practicing with 100 mis to allow more room. Try using cold water with a single drop of washing up liquid in. The end result should be a shiney velvety liquid!


 Yeh it's the distribution I'm not getting right. 
I seemed to get it fine on the DTP - 1 hole tip. But struggling on the SGP - 4 hole


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

I'm wondering if the smaller motta would help?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Take the temperature up a little more 60 - 70 , get the air in quickly, keep the wand/ tip about 20 mm from edge of jug with the wand pointing "along the side and bottom " of the jug (20 deg). Keep the tip close to the bottom. This will swirl and mix the foam. You can also tilt the bottom of the jug towards yourself, this will increase the swirl. Hope this helps.

Using a smaller jug will make foaming more difficult with a 4 hole tip


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

dfk41 said:


> Try using cold water with a single drop of washing up liquid in. The end result should be a shiney velvety liquid!


 Love this idea, will be giving that a go later


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Ok I've had a go with the washing up liquid. 
I'm getting the same result. 
90% of the foam is beautifully incorporated. But the last bit is just water. 
I can't see what I'm doing that's wrong to be honest!


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Foaming too much at the start?


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Ok I've had a go with the washing up liquid.
> I'm getting the same result.
> 90% of the foam is beautifully incorporated. But the last bit is just water.
> I can't see what I'm doing that's wrong to be honest!


 It must be down to the 4 holes, ive cant get mine 100%. If you can with a single hole then that must be the problem?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Rob1 said:


> Foaming too much at the start?


 Potentially, I only introduce air till 20 degrees. Maybe I need to shut it off sooner


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Dalerst said:


> It must be down to the 4 holes, ive cant get mine 100%. If you can with a single hole then that must be the problem?


 Yeh maybe I'm directing wrong? I read something things of people say they direct a 4 hole straight down


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Technique. Practise, practise practise!


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

I thought you might say that!


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

So I think there is definitely something funky up.

beautiful microfoam for 90% but always a liquid bit at the bottom.

I think the steam wand might be kicking out too much water and spitting because the thermojet can't keep up. This is what happens when I run it for 45 or so seconds. 
Think I'm going to return it once this is over!

My method now is to just pour till that point and have a bit over.


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> So I think there is definitely something funky up.
> 
> beautiful microfoam for 90% but always a liquid bit at the bottom.
> 
> ...


 I think you will find when you first start the steam it kicks out water before the steam due to the thermojet, I've been doing some tests on mine this morning.

How long you had your machine?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Dalerst said:


> I think you will find when you first start the steam it kicks out water before the steam due to the thermojet, I've been doing some tests on mine this morning.
> 
> How long you had your machine?


 Yes it does that, but it then does it a second time at around 30-45 seconds in. 
Very odd. 
This seems to create a thin water layer under the incorperated microfoam.

I've had it 3 months.


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Yes it does that, but it then does it a second time at around 30-45 seconds in.
> Very odd.
> This seems to create a thin water layer under the incorperated microfoam.
> 
> I've had it 3 months.


 I cant get mine right at all, I just put it down to the fact the machine isn't up to steaming the milk due to lack of power from from wand, I get about 40% separation.

I've tried with the water and washing up liquid and you can see it much better that way.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Dalerst said:


> I cant get mine right at all, I just put it down to the fact the machine isn't up to steaming the milk due to lack of power from from wand, I get about 40% separation.
> 
> I've tried with the water and washing up liquid and you can see it much better that way.


 which model do you have?


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> which model do you have?


 Hi Have the barista touch, but always steam with the manual setting. This is my effort in a glass.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Your foam looks quite thin. 
Do you get the watery bit at the end?

I measured the water added to the milk and it was quite high, the steam seems quite wet and spits.

Based on how the thermojet works I'm not suprised. I dont think the machine lacks power, I think it just can't keep the high steam flow for long enough and keep it as steam rather than water.

To be honest I think I am going to get a barista express for now as I don't think the thermojet is a step forward at all.


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Do you get the watery bit at the end?


 I do but to be honest I never use the full amount of milk as I always seem to steam too much. I also have my steam setting quite low (Number 4 out of 8) which is why my foam is probably thin..

What machine do you have?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Dalerst said:


> I do but to be honest I never use the full amount of milk as I always seem to steam too much. I also have my steam setting quite low (Number 4 out of 8) which is why my foam is probably thin..
> 
> What machine do you have?


 I have the barista pro. 
Same thermojet as yours but all manual steaming.


----------



## terio (Oct 17, 2017)

I have an Infuser which is just the Barista Express without the grinder. I found best way to get a decent texture is to turn the wand on, let the steam get as dry as possible and then quickly put the jug in without turning off the steam. Makes a little mess, but with hand just above the jug not much. This has improved the quality of the milk considerably. I think also just need to accept that these machines have their limitations and won't get the same quality as a full size machine with a boiler. In saying that, you can make a pretty decent cup, I'm impressed with mine as it's a stop gap while we are in New Zealand before deciding how long we are going to be staying here for.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Thanks. I had actually thought of that so will try it! 
I think shutting it off and putting it on again defintely causes more spitting


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

terio said:


> let the steam get as dry as possible and then quickly put the jug in without turning off the steam


 Will give it a try, slightly more trickier with the touch but I'll find a way.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

TomHughes said:


> Thanks. I had actually thought of that so will try it!
> I think shutting it off and putting it on again defintely causes more spitting


 How is your latte art?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Joe shorrock said:


> How is your latte art?


 Significantly worse with this machine. Learned I need to pour fast and leave a bit in the bottom.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

TomHughes said:


> Significantly worse with this machine. Learned I need to pour fast and leave a bit in the bottom.


 Haha what milk you using? Jug? Size of cup?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Joe shorrock said:


> Haha what milk you using? Jug? Size of cup?


 Range of milks, mostly full fat jersey or aldi full fat filtered.

Normally around 150-200ml in a range of jugs, the sage one and mostly a motta 500ml.

Cup is 250ml loveramics type.

As i say its odd, the sage certainly steams with quite wet foam. But I don't understand how I am getting what looks like perfect microfoam, that 80-90% or so pours beautifully, but the last bit is just liquid! 
I've also attempted pouring into another jug, leaving that bit of liquid behind, that does help.

I introduce air till around 20C max, then have a really nice roll/whirlpool stopping when thermometer hits 60C. Maybe this is too hot?


----------

